#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  De ideale hoogte van een disco-bar / meubel ..

## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Ik heb al even gezocht maar kreeg daardoor geen duidelijk antwoord op m'n vraag, dus niet meteen zeuren dat het vast wel ergens anders staat ok?  :Wink: 

We gaan een nieuwe bar bouwen, we zitten alleen een beetje te stoeien met de werkhoogte.

De bar gaat gebruikt worden voor een drive-in show. Daarnaast gaat de bar ook iedere maand gebruikt worden voor 2-dance waar op een avond ongeveer 5 verschillende DJ's draaien. 5 verschillende DJ's houd ook in 5 verschillende lengtes! 

Wat is nou een standaard werkhoogte? Ik doel dan meer op de grote professionele houseparty's! Hoe hoog is de werkhoogte op zulke feesten? 

Ik hoor het liefst de barhoogte, daarbovenop komen dus nog het mengpaneel en de draaitafels te staan.



2-dance.com

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

DJ-Meubel/bar op houseparty's is gewoon een podium element in hoogste stand of 2 op elkaar bijde op halve hoogte.
Doek je d'r om en klaar...
Dusmischien dat de podium bouwers hier op het forum daar een zinnig antwoord op kunnen geven.....qwa hoogte

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## movinghead

das dus één meter....
ik geef je 1 tip zoek dit goed uit.... anders heb je strax last van je rug omdat je de hele avond krom staat...
anders staat het wel veel te hoog... en krijg je spierpijn als je staat te scratchen...
Ga gewoon naar een dixotheek en kijk ff hoe hoog het daar staat...
Er zijn vast ook wel Dj's hier die er een zinnig antwoord op kunnen geven...

-----In het leven willen we leven zien, in het leven theater-----
                 -----Jules Renard-----

----------


## dj_lucv

het is natuurlijk ook afhankelijk van je eigen grootte, iemand van 2 meter achter een tafeltje van 1 meter heeft snel rugpijn. Misschien kan je iets verstelbaars maken.

----------


## RDH

borsthoogte....vind ik het lekkerst

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Ok, dat is als je zelf de enigste bent die je meubel gebruikt. Wat als er 5 verschillende DJ's op 1 avond achter staan?

Wat is nou een gemiddelde standaard hoogte?

HELP ME!!! ;D

2-dance.com

----------


## ralph

simpele dingen simpel houden graag...

Jullie hebben vast thuis een aanracht, een watte? Ja je leest het goed!
Meet ff op hoe hoog een aanrecht is

waarom dan?
Omdat ergonomie iets is waar al heel lang door heel veel mensen over wordt nagedacht.

Ga maar na: aanrechtblad, kistje met mixer en slétjes erin en je weet hoe hoog het moet worden.

praktijk: podiumdeel op de hoogste stand idd.

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

THNX (again) ralph!

Aanrechthoogte met de apparatuur ingebouwd neem ik aan he? Of er nog los boven op?

Hier heb ik tenminste wat aan  :Wink: 

2-dance.com

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Laat maar ik zie het al  :Wink: 

2-dance.com

----------


## michiel

Misschien kun je aan de DJ's die het moeten gebruiken vragen wat zijn het fijnst vinden, en dan daar een gemiddelde uit nemen. Zij zijn immers de gene die er achter moeten.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Rodan

Mischien kan de ARBO je helpen, er zijn hele studie's naar gedaan namelijk. En dan bedoel ik algemene werk hoogte, niet voor dj's apart.

----------


## tididi

ik heb een tip !!
ga recht op staan en laat je armen naar voren steken vanuit je elleboog , dus je armen naast je lichaam en je onderarmen gestrekt.
neem dan de hoogte op van je elleboog en dit is dan je hoogte van je apparatuur . dus dit in mindering brengen dan kom je op de hoogte van je bar!!!ga er dus van uit dat je armen niet te veel naar beneden hangen dit hou je niet lang vol met mixen!!

p.j

----------


## Mr Dj

Wij hebben onze meubels allemaal op 95 tot 100 cm hoogte.
werkt erg fijn....ongeveer riemhoogte

----------


## Destiny

> citaat:
> borsthoogte....vind ik het lekkerst



Denk dat je BUIK-hoogte bedoelt <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


--------------------------------

Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

hoi,

wij werken tussen de 100cm en de 110cm.
gewoon kabelcase op z'n kant en dj-set erop KLAAR!

(wel natuurlijk een frontje ervoor (traanplaat)).


MVG Willem (soundexpresse@planet.nl)

----------


## michiel

Ik hobby op 85-90 cm. Vind ik wel goed zo, maar hoger geeft geen problemen.

Groeten, michiel

----------


## DJ Pim

Tja..., bij mijn jongerenvereniging waar ik elke vrijdag draai, 
is het discomeubel toch iets te hoog... <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,
DJ Pim

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Conclusie: Als ik de werkthoogte op iets minder dan 1 meter(95cm) houd zit ik op een gemiddelde hoogte neem ik aan? 

Allemaal bedankt,..

p.s. mijn aanrecht is ook ongeveer zo hoog  :Wink: 

2-dance.com

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik heb mijn meubel (moet een nieuwe voor komen) op 95 CM en ik vind het net iets te laag. (zelf ben ik 187 cm lang) en dat is een redelijk gemiddelde lengte.

Ik zou dus voor de 100cm optie gaan (die naar mijn weten ook het meest word gebruikt) als je een echt meubel wilt.

Wat ook een idee is is om een Frontje te maken met je logo erop. En daarachter een verstelbaar podium deel of een verstelbare tafel.
van de voorkant ziet het er dan erg goed uit en erachter kun je dan nog eens spelen met de opstelling.

Ik persoonlijk vind een frontje het makkelijkst omdat het ook een stuk minder ruimte inneemt. Zeker als je een opklapbaar tafeltje / podium deel gebruikt om je apparatuur op te zetten.

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## DeMennooos

Dan is het voor mij weer te laag <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>....
1 voordeel is wel weer dat ik geen platendraaier ben.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ralph

Meubel waar wij mee draaien is 1.10m en dat is een nette werkhoogte voor iemand van 1.90m

lager wordt rugpijn!

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## djdabounce

Je kunt de tafel beter iets te hoog hebben dan te laag. Rugpijn is echt lastig als je een paar uur aan het draaien bent. Ik zou ook voor 1m10 gaan.

s'Avonds zijn ze mooier.

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Ik denk dat ik maar voor de 100cm werkhoogte ga, inclusief apparatuur enzo dus...

bedankt allemaal!  :Wink: 

2-dance.com

----------


## wes340

Heej 

Ik ben maar 14 en niet zo groot en wij hebben er een van 80-85 cm hoog en dan onze draaikist erop
Dus ik weet niet maar ik denk een meter of 1,15 hoog

greets wesley

een dag zonder muziek is geen dag .Berghem de gekstuhhhh!!!!

----------

